# APR Motorsport Brings Back the Audi S4 to the GS Class



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Dion Von Moltke Returns to Drive with Ian Baas at the Grand Prix Trois Riveres



The Grand Prix of Trois Riveres marks the return of APR Motorsport’s Audi S4 in the GS Class and also celebrates the return of previous APR driver, Dion Von Moltke. The APR Motorsport Audi S4 is the first S4 to be raced in the world and in the the car’s debut season, it has already led multiple laps and has been a consistent top 5 runner. The team took a midseason break in order to further develop the car and are now looking to unleash their new developments this weekend on the tight and twisty streets of Trois Riveres. “The tight track, with low grip should really play to our strengths. Thanks to the Quattro all wheel drive, we get an excellent launch out of the corners” said APR Director of Motorsport Jeff Mishtawy. “Combine that with our awesome driver line up and the developments made back at the shop, and we should be contending for a victory!”

The GP3R also sees the return of Dion Von Moltke to APR Motorsport to pilot the S4 along with mainstay APR driver, Ian Baas. After a stellar 2009 season that saw Dion drive the APR Motorsport/DriverGear VW GTi to three victories in the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge, Dion moved up to Grand-Am’s highest class, the Daytona Prototypes. This upcoming weekend Dion will return where it all started to battle for victory with APR Motorsport’s new Audi S4 in the GS class at the Grand Prix of Trois Riveres. 


“We’re absolutely ecstatic to have Dion back with us this weekend”, Mishtawy relays. “Dion was here from the very beginning in 2008, and with us during our breakout 2009 season. He provided us with our very first win at the Glen last year and though we were happy to see him move to the prototypes, we have wanted him back with us for a long time. I’m glad the opportunity finally came!” Mishtawy went on.

“I can’t wait to drive with Dion again,” said Ian Baas, Dion’s co-driver for Trois Riveres, “It’ll be like the beginning of APR all over. He and I drove together that first year and really helped develop the cars, as well as battled to a podium by the end of the year. Dion is really a perfect choice for this race and it’s going to be awesome working with him again.” 

So if you’re attending the Grand Prix of Trios Riveres this weekend, make sure you keep an eye on the 01 Audi S4 of APR Motorsport. With an all star driver lineup and Quattro all wheel drive, the car will surely be making a run for the pole and for victory.


*About APR:* APR LLC is an automotive engineering firm operating a 36,000 sq. ft. performance campus in Opelika, AL. APR was founded in 1997 with a corporate philosophy of Integrity, Excellence and Innovation. APR's Sole Mission is to provide the highest quality and most highly engineered aftermarket performance products available for Porsche, Audi and Volkswagen vehicles. Learn more at www.goapr.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

good luck guys.


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

Great to see you out there campaining the Quattro!
Hope it is a great end of season for you guys!


----------



## tom watson007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Immense to see. Good car.


----------

